# RayJr Equipment List



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is a list of the gear in my Theater room:

AUDIO

Surround Processor:
Lexicon MC-12HD With RoomEQ NEW

Amplifiers: 
ATI AT3007 (300X7) Full Balanced Power NEW
Audio Source AMP-ONE (80X2) (Zone 2 Power)

Speakers:
NHT VT-2.4 (Front L&R)
NHT VS-2.4 (C, LS, LR, RR, RS)
HSU Research ULS-15 4 subs total (RF, LF Subwoofers and 2 for LFE) NEW


VIDEO

Source Equipment:
DVDO EDGE video processor NEW
Panasonic DMP-BD35 (Blu-Ray Player)
Toshiba HD-XA2 (HD-DVD Player)
Oppo DV-981HD (Up-Conversion DVD/SACD/DVD-A Player)
Dish Network VIP-612 DVR (HDTV Satellite DVR)
Pioneer CLD-D704 (Laser Disc Player)
Microsoft XBOX (Modded Media Box)

Display:
Samsung HL-R5656W DLP TV (Everyday Watching)
Pioneer PRO-FPJ1 D-ILA Projector (Movie Night) NEW
Da-Lite Contour Electrol (110” High Contrast Matte White) NEW

Other Electronics:
Panamax MAX5300 Line conditioner
Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro DSP1124P (Parametric EQ for Subs)
Xantech IR Repeater
X-10 IR543 IR Command Center
X-10 Appliance modules (Used to power Amps)
Philips Pronto TSU-7000 (Color Programmable Remote)
Kenwood DEM-9991D (RF Demodulator for LD Player)

I think thats all of it onder:

Later
RayJr


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

So you have a TV for everyday watching, and a Projector for movie nights.....That's a great idea!!:hail: never thought of that...:duh: I will have to convince the "powers that be" what a good idea that is. 

hman


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

here is a link with pictures.
socalht.com/ray
TV sits back in a nook...screen comes down in front ot TV

more ideas

Later
RayJr


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Some updates made...

RayJr


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

RayJr said:


> Here is a list of the gear in my Theater room:
> 
> AUDIO
> 
> ...


I saw that you previously had ADCOM amps - what did you think of them during the time that you did use them and how does your new power stack up?


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

KASR said:


> I saw that you previously had ADCOM amps - what did you think of them during the time that you did use them and how does your new power stack up?


I really liked the Adcom amps that I had..but I switched for a few reason.....
1) Adcom did not have balanced ins
2) I went from 2 Adcoms to 1 ATI amp (Space)
3) no remote triggers on the Adcom amps.
plus I almost 3X the power per channel..went from 120watts per channel to 300watts per channel.

RayJr


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Ray Jr,

Congrats on being in the spot light again!!! I have a question about your 'Man Cave' (very nice by the way, like the colors and clean setup). Do you have any audio issues with the center speaker having the back portion being the equipment in a 'cove' setting? I like the idea since I don't have a separate room/closet to put my equipment in, but could build a wall with an indented portion for equipment. Also, did you do any acoustical treatment of the area?

Thanks,
Ray


----------

